# Workout schedule advice needed



## Oldude (Aug 2, 2016)

Hey Ya’ll…..Got a couple questions about the workout schedule I think I’m gonna have to do for awhile.  

I retired from the military a few months ago.  I had access to an awesome gym and awesome hours.  Basically 24/7.

Now that I’m retired and work in a small town near the AZ/Mex border every other week, the options of workout facilities are pretty slim.  There is one gym in town that is open at 6 am til 9pm.  My schedule is 6am to 730pm.  That gives me about an hour and some change to get in my workout.

The apartment the company provides has a “gym” with a few dumbbells, broken Smith machine and an elliptical and treadmill.  I plan on doing my cardio at the apartment gym and the workout at the gym in town.

Is working one body part during each workout a waste of time?  I was planning on this type of schedule due to the time constraints:
Mon: Legs/calves
Tue: chest/abs
Wed: Back
Thur: shoulders/abs
Fri: arms 
Sat: heavy cardio/abs
Sun: rest

I plan on light cardio every day except Saturday.

I've read conflicting reviews about the one body part per day.  Seems like folks either think it's great or bs.  What do ya'll think?

BTW this will be the plan every other week.  The other week I have access to the gym on base.  Do you recommend continuing the one body part a day or doing a split workout type of schedule when this gym is available?

Thanks, TJ


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 2, 2016)

Cheers, Mate.

Programming is all about your personal goals. If yer wanting to be a PL, then you'd do much better with a PL program (Wendler, Westside, Cube, etc.) If yer training to look good nekkid, then a 'Bro Split' along the lines of what you've laid out will do ya fine (I'm assuming thats what yer after).

In that vein, here's a couple of possible changes to yer program - again, do with this what you will as you know best what can be done in the "gym" you have to work with:

Mon: Legs / Calves
Tues: Chest / Triceps
Weds: Rest
Thurs: Back / Biceps
Fri: Shoulders / Traps
Sat: heavy cardio / abs
Sun: Rest


----------



## stonetag (Aug 2, 2016)

You can literally read thousands of opinions on what training schedule and/or exercises will 'work', how your body responds will be the ticket.  Like Savage said above, figure out what you want to look like basically, and dive in.


----------



## snake (Aug 2, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Mon: Legs / Calves
> Tues: Chest / Triceps
> Weds: Rest
> Thurs: Back / Biceps
> ...



^^^I prefer this^^^

You have too much ab work in there and I'd fear your core will not recover. You get a lot of ab work in with most other movements. Shoulder work is always the bitch to place. Your shoulders get hit in damn near everything you do. I only do one direct shoulder exercises to keep away from over training them.   

And to answer your question; one body part a week is just fine. It's the way I've been doing it with success for many years.


----------



## StillKickin (Aug 2, 2016)

Gonna chime in hesitantly, if not for years of trying different splits while natural I'd keep quite cause I'm a new guy on the block.
But I'm gonna say, the "bro split" is what I found years ago worked best for me. Each part directly worked hard, and I do mean hard, once a week. There is always the ancillary involvement as touched on by Snake to consider. The split, body part wise, as outlined by Savage is also what I landed on working the best for me.
I learned this long before it was the "bro split", simply due to time in the gym and learning what worked best for me, my body, my recovery abilities, and my time management.
Best of luck, by the by if you staying in some part time apartment while working, I'm unclear on that a bit, but if you are and can afford it, or sharing the place with like minded dudes and dudets, buy yourself some equipment to keep there..
Just a thought.


----------



## Oldude (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.
A little more info on me might be helpful.

Me: my goals are to NOT look like I'm in my mid 50's, not looking to be a monster either in strength or size.
I'm a pilot for and EMS company that provides an apartment for the pilots. There are 4 of us that share the place, we are never there at the same time due to schedules. The gym here kinda sucks, but it's better than nothing, so setting up my own gym is gonna be a no go.

Does it make sense to skip the rest day on Wednesday?  I prefer to have my rest days on the weekends so I can spend time with my family since I spend half the month away.

Snake I think I'll try the schedule I proposed and cut the ab work by half and see how it goes.

I'm planning on a 12 week simple test-E or C cycle as soon as I dial in the workout.  Probably 6 months to a year away from the cycle.  I still have a lot of learning to do.

Again...thanks for the input guys.


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Aug 3, 2016)

With the amount of time you have, something like push/pull/legs might work better for you...so one day you'd do upper body push movements, one day upper body pull movements, and legs the third day. If you do a 4th or 5th day I'd start the cycle over or use the extra day to hit which one you're the weakest at. Legs twice a week is hard but very effective.



> I'm planning on a 12 week simple test-E or C cycle as soon as I dial in the workout. Probably 6 months to a year away from the cycle. I still have a lot of learning to do.



Once you've done PLENTY of reading and learnin on this, and seems like you intend to so you've got your head in the right place...you might find that hitting everything twice a week is more effective and helps you take advantage of the enhanced recuperative abilities gear provides. I would train 5 days a week at least in that case, something like push/pull/legs/push/pull or legs/push/pull/legs/push or legs/pull/push/legs/pull depending on what needs the most work. If you add a 6th day it's great for weak point training also. Abs can be worked directly once or twice a week, I usually do them with legs.


----------



## Simbrilee (Aug 31, 2016)

Experiment and see what works


----------

